# Where’s my bum gone?



## Crispycrystal (Feb 8, 2020)

I have been a type 2 diagnosed diabetic for 9 weeks. In that time I have lost 11kg to get my weight down to 74.1 kg which gives me a BMI of 25. At the same time my BG has reduced to approx 5This chart shows the first few weeks, how the BG followed the weight down. I have been taking 2 500mg Metformin daily. I have a meeting with the doc next week to discuss next steps, personally I think I am now underweight ( despite BMI) and would like to go up to about 77/78 kg

the weight loss has been due to cutting out sweets, beer, alcohol and reducing significantly carbs, rice, potatoes, eating smaller portions, no snacking, and walking about 15000 steps daily. 

My question is this: whilst I have lost chubbiness everywhere, including face, my bum has virtually disappeared! It’s a bit uncomfortable sitting on hard chairs but more importantly, my wife misses it! I have gone from a male JLo to a male Twiggy, and she wants it back. Any thoughts on how to target weight increase there?


----------



## Ljc (Feb 8, 2020)

As a female I can fully appreciate your wife’s preference 
Also it’s vital imo to have a nicely padded bum to sit down with. 

Without knowing details of your diet or calorie intake, I would say , you  may need to increase calorie intake by snacking on some low carb but fatty snacks.  eg unsalted nuts , cheese , pork scratching, just generally eating more calorific low carb meals and perhaps a bedtime snack.


----------



## Crispycrystal (Feb 8, 2020)

Ljc said:


> As a female I can fully appreciate your wife’s preference
> Also it’s vital imo to have a nicely padded bum to sit down with.
> 
> Without knowing details of your diet or calorie intake, I would say , you  may need to increase calorie intake by snacking on some low carb but fatty snacks.  eg unsalted nuts , cheese , pork scratching, just generally eating more calorific low carb meals and perhaps a bedtime snack.


Thanks Lin, that’s sounds like an enjoyable solution! It’s cheese and pork scratching a for supper it is then! Just hope it goes to the right place and not my belly!


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 8, 2020)

I would say that whilst I am generally in favour of a low carb higher fat diet in general and the occasional packet of pork scratchings is my guilty pleasure (watch your teeth, as toothless is worse than bumless) I would suggest perhaps a little more protein and step classes or walking up and down steep hills or skiing or perhaps pilates to improve your bum.

I have lived at the bottom of a steep hill all my life and have walked/run up it almost every day, sometimes several times a day for the past 50+ years. My partner had a discussion with some other local males a few years ago, (before we got together) and apparently the general consensus was that I had the best bum they had seen..(I would like to say that I live in jodhpurs, so the assessment had been made via snug fitting clothing rather than more intimate knowledge!). I am convinced that it is a fortunate result of my geographical location and my early love of skiing, as apparently my closest rival was my best friend at school who also lived at the bottom of the same hill.

What shocked me about my weight loss was how much I lost off my arms and particularly my forearms. Even a year later I still look at them and they don't quite look like mine anymore!


----------



## Crispycrystal (Feb 8, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I would say that whilst I am generally in favour of a low carb higher fat diet in general and the occasional packet of pork scratchings is my guilty pleasure (watch your teeth, as toothless is worse than bumless) I would suggest perhaps a little more protein and step classes or walking up and down steep hills or skiing or perhaps pilates to improve your bum.
> 
> I have lived at the bottom of a steep hill all my life and have walked/run up it almost every day, sometimes several times a day for the past 50+ years. My partner had a discussion with some other local males a few years ago, (before we got together) and apparently the general consensus was that I had the best bum they had seen..(I would like to say that I live in jodhpurs, so the assessment had been made via snug fitting clothing rather than more intimate knowledge!). I am convinced that it is a fortunate result of my geographical location and my early love of skiing, as apparently my closest rival was my best friend at school who also lived at the bottom of the same hill.
> 
> What shocked me about my weight loss was how much I lost off my arms and particularly my forearms. Even a year later I still look at them and they don't quite look like mine anymore!


Thanks Barbara. It 67 it’s a bit late to take up skiing, but brisk walking up gentle hills I can and do whenever I can, as well as taking stairs whenever available - typically 40 staircases per day according to Fitbit


----------



## Grldtnr (Feb 8, 2020)

Any activity that utilizes your legs, will increase your Muscalture of your buns, you could end up with buns of steel to crack nuts, and open beer bottles!


----------



## Crispycrystal (Feb 8, 2020)

Grldtnr said:


> Any activity that utilizes your legs, will increase your Muscalture of your buns, you could end up with buns of steel to crack nuts, and open beer bottles!


Thanks. That would be handy


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done! 

I also lack a butt & sitting would indeed be more comfortable if I had one & I would these days look less like a bean-pole.

In my case I think it's part & parcel of classic T2D body type - fat gets stored around the middle rather than thighs, butt etc. 

On a tangent, I could never think of a good evolutionary reason why this body type ever got a place in the human gene pool. 

The only thing I could come up with: butt-less ancestral humans maybe spent less time sitting around on their bony rears & so were less likely to be surprised by pouncing sabre-tooth tigers. 

On the other hand, it may have been the reason why cushions were invented.


----------



## Crispycrystal (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for your response. I will certainly keep a look out for Sabre Tooth tigers until I get it back...


----------



## Crispycrystal (Feb 24, 2020)

I got the result of a HbA1c test today. This is the first one I’ve had since being diagnosed at the beginning of Dec when it was 81. The result today was 45, which puts me in the “Prediabetic” range (42-46) it has gone down from 81 at the beginning of December, so good news. The reduction has been due to : no sweets, very few snacks, infrequent beer, reduced meal portions, reduced carbs (potatoes, bread, rice), more exercise, typically14k steps daily but no gym or weights etc, drink 2 lites water daily, so reduced appetite for beer. Next test booked for end of May. I’ve lost over 10kg in the process. Happy bunny today!


----------



## Grldtnr (Feb 24, 2020)

All encouraging, but hopefully another yr and you can stop the Metfartin ,if your


----------



## Grldtnr (Feb 24, 2020)

Grldtnr said:


> All encouraging, but hopefully another yr and you can stop the Metfartin ,if your on it.
> My last Hb test was 2 weeks after Christmas, I had halved mine from 107 mmol to 56, promising. Time will tell.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi @Crispycrystal - I found a nice 'Glute' vid on You Tube - (other alternatives available) But this lady talks about incorrect posture too - always important - take a look and see if something like this would suit your needs.......We want names dates and measurements!!


----------



## PaulG (Feb 25, 2020)

Crispycrystal said:


> Thanks for your response. I will certainly keep a look out for Sabre Tooth tigers until I get it back...



I made the mistake with mine of trying to move his hot water bottle. 
(Sorry for the blur. He moves faster than the 125th of the camera shutter)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Great stuff @Crispycrystal 

Congrats on your hard work, great to see it paying off.


----------

